# Bubonic Plague in UK in Anglo-Saxon times



## Hugh (Jun 6, 2019)

Apparently bubonic plague may now have been dated back to 544 AD in the  UK.

Here's the link:

Bubonic plague first arrived in Britain 1,500 years ago and “ravaged” the country

Cue some re-writing of history ......


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 6, 2019)

Could say DNA is sanitizing the rubble of what has been trod upon as history. The plague keeps popping up as a contributing factor to the genetic makeup of the human race. Yamnaya graves from around 5,000 years ago provide genetic evidence of pestis and plague epidemics 3,000 years before any written record


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2020)

The Plague that occurred in the 1340's  killed about half the population in Europe.


----------



## sknox (Sep 15, 2020)

I'd be astonished if Justinian's plague had *not* got to England.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 22, 2020)

The article confirms what was long known. 





__





						The Blefed or Plague in Ancient Ireland - Illustrated History of Ireland
					

An account of the Blefed or plague in Ancient Ireland, from An Illustrated History of Ireland, 1868, by Sister Mary Frances Clare (Margaret Anne Cusack), The Nun of Kenmare, with illustrations by Henry Doyle




					www.libraryireland.com
				




Even in the old Arthurian myths The Wasteland could be a folk memory of these times.

Also this book by David Keys gives an interesting theory how a volcanic eruption in 535AD gave rise to the conditions that set in motion such events as Justinian's Plague.





__





						Catastrophe: David Keys: 9780099409847: Amazon.com: Books
					

Buy Catastrophe on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------

